# Avatars



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

I've tried to resist this flame for months but I can't resist any more....

Members avatars with "super-posed" images just look incredigay and scream LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME - AREN'T I GORGEOUS? I SAID LOOK AT ME!

*Not *all. Just some.

I expect fallout. Flame suit donned.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

What are you saying, mine looks exactly like me


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jbell said:


> What are you saying, mine looks exactly like me


Same here only is should be holding a pie


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

jbell said:


> What are you saying, mine looks exactly like me


You're in the "*Not*" camp.

Nice bike btw.


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep mine's an exact likeness gotta love 6megapixel digi cameras perfect photo. :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Mine's a more serious shot


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

R32 is not really a car i like or would ever own - wouldn't go as far as saying its really gay but i know what you mean. Sell up and move on!!


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> R32 is not really a car i like or would ever own - wouldn't go as far as saying its really gay but i know what you mean. Sell up and move on!!


Noise.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

My avatar is wicked


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Was a toss up for me, christmas tree or my face instead the neon heart favoured both  . Having said that, I love looking at all the avatars to be honest and some are pretty interesting


----------



## Patrick Graystone (Feb 5, 2006)

yeah they all love themselves......oooppps :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Mine is an absolute likeness of me!!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I'm in mine too you just can't see me.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

And this is me playing with my ball..


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > What are you saying, mine looks exactly like me
> ...


She is!!! :roll: "Hairy Pie" :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> And this is me playing with my ball..


Think I need my telescope :wink:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Dotti said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > And this is me playing with my ball..
> ...


It was just very cold.. :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

sonicmonkey said:


> I've tried to resist this flame for months but I can't resist any more....
> 
> Members avatars with "super-posed" images just look incredigay and scream LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME - AREN'T I GORGEOUS? I SAID LOOK AT ME!
> 
> ...


Define "super-posed", and what does "incredigay" mean?...............You've just made that up.

You're gay but you've credit left on you phone?
You're gay but you're in credit with 1 or more of your utility companies?

Either way, someone is gay but may be either, 1. Not making as many phone calls a expected, or 2. Could be paying too much on your leccy or gas. 
We could extend this reasoned debate to names. I, for example am from the Lake District and drive a TT, hence Lakes....TT......er. I'm willing to put my house on the fact that, you're not sonic and you're not a monkey, the latter precluding you from making any kind of coherent contribution to this forum.
This is just a bit of fun and I felt like joining in and I am Duke Nukem :lol:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

As I am a hugh green reptile :wink:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

LakesTTer said:


> sonicmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried to resist this flame for months but I can't resist any more....
> ...


Dear LakesTTer

To help answer your questions:

Super-posed = Think Victoria Beckham's pouting lips. You know she only does that for the camera in a hope to make her look more attractive <shudders>. I just want to punch her square on the nose, but there you go.

Incredigay = Yes I did make it up. Good innit?

Extend the debate to names? Sorry Tim but this is MY FLAME<stamps feet and folds arms> and I don't want to.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

sonicmonkey said:


> Nice bike btw.


Thanks, the chicks love it :wink: :lol:


----------



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

jbell said:


> What are you saying, mine looks exactly like me


Ditto that


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

sonicmonkey said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > sonicmonkey said:
> ...


I'm with you on the punching of Victoria Beckham, to find someone less talented outside the Big Brother house would be hard to find, but there she is.
Now............................pick up your dummy and get back in the high chair.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

this is also me <--

should be holding a kebab thou :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I won't put my old one up as many people were offended, so I've found one that suits the current mood :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> this is also me <--


I must change my dentist


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

sonicmonkey said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > sonicmonkey said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Both of you to on top form 

P.S. As with everyone else - yes that is me on the left....Not quite sonic, but definitely a monkey


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> I won't put my old one up as many people were offended, so I've found one that suits the current mood :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Pure class


----------



## Duncdude (Feb 27, 2007)

Fortunately mine isnt a true reflection of me.... I'm actually orange.

Must say i have noticed some of the very avatars being referred to in the subject of this thread. Since the TT is such an attractive car, is it not only right that so many of the owners are such 'beautiful' people also? :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Mine just poses a very good question


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

Meet the family.

Me, Mum, Dad, Aunty Maude, and errr....no that's not right! :?

Mum, Dad, Aunty Maude, um, err, no. :?

Dad, Aunty Maude, and hold on? I'm not even in this picture, when the hell was this taken?

Silly me,


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i just thought why not let people know what i look like, adds a bit of a personal touch imo


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> i just thought why not let people know what i look like, adds a bit personelness imo


Personelness????
Incredigay???

Jesus!!! doesn't anyone speekie English anymore?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

So tim nice to hear those dulcide tones again


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i was half a sleep, working shifts .....buggers


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> i just thought why not let people know what i look like, adds a bit of a personal touch imo


You need a more close up one for on here


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

nah dotti think thats about enough peeps need to see of my mug :roll:


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

demi_god said:


> Meet the family.
> 
> Me, Mum, Dad, Aunty Maude, and errr....no that's not right! :?
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I just work in the same place as mine, well it feels like it most of the time.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Oh, I thought this thread was flaming the incarnations of higher beings, and was about to add my 10p worth.

Now I see it's just about silly pictures.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> Oh, I thought this thread was flaming the incarnations of higher beings, and was about to add my 10p worth.
> 
> Now I see it's just about silly pictures.


:roll: <- :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> nah dotti think thats about enough peeps need to see of my mug :roll:


Damn right ya fuck ugly cretin! :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I thought this thread was flaming the incarnations of higher beings, and was about to add my 10p worth.
> ...


<<Lord Vishnu's preserving, protecting powers have been manifested to the world in a variety of forms, called Avatars, in which one or more of his divine attributes were embodied in the shape of a human being or an animal or a human-animal combined form, possessing great and sometimes supernatural powers. All these Avatars of Vishnu appeared in the world either to correct some great evil or to effect some great good on earth. These avatars are ten in number, however, the Bhag wad Purana increases them to twenty two and adds further that are innumerable.

Of the ten universally recognized avatars, nine have already manifested whereas the tenth is yet to appear.

It is important to note that the all the Avatars are earthly form of Lord Vishnu , who himself is eternal, unchangeable and immutable. >>

Got that? :wink:


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

garyc said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Bloody Jehovah witnesses...How many times i've got to tell you? Clear off my land [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > nah dotti think thats about enough peeps need to see of my mug :roll:
> ...


shut the fuck up sponge bob


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

demi_god said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Nice irony.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Let me reflect on that...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

........allow me to assist you John:


----------

